# Philosophically full, a must read



## draconis

A professor stood before his philosophy class with 
some items on his desk in front of him. When the class began, 
wordlessly, he picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. 

He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it 
was. 

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was. 

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. 
Of course, the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full. The students responded with a unanimous 'YES.' 

The professor then produced two glasses of wine from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar, effectively filling the empty space between the sand. The students laughed. 

'Now,' said the professor, as the laughter subsided, 'I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the 
important things; your family, your children, your health, your 
friends, and your favorite passions; things that if everything else was 
lost and only they remained, your life would still be 
full. 

The pebbles are the other things that matter like your 
job, your house, and your car. The sand is everything else; the small 
stuff. 

If you put the sand into the jar first', he continued, 'there is no room 
for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life. If you spend 
all your time and energy on the small stuff, you will never have room 
for the good things that are important to you. Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness. Play with your children. Take time to get medical checkups. Take your partner out to dinner. Play another 18 holes. Do one more run down the ski slope. There will always be time to clean the house and fix the disposal. Take care of the golf balls first; the things that really matter. Set your priorities . The rest is just sand.' 

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the wine 
represented. 

The professor smiled. 'I'm glad you asked. It just goes to show you that no matter how busy or full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of glasses of wine with the people that matter most.'


----------



## Christifer'smom

I love this it's so true but easy to put in the back of your mind. thank you for post it to remind us.


----------



## burnsrunner

Very inspiring. Remind me to go back and read, "Honor Yourself," by Patricia Spadaro. It is one of the best and most beautifully written books on a topic that will appeal to both men and women—the art of giving and receiving, personal boundaries, and best of all, balancing our lives.


----------

